# Solved: Can't Install Java



## Technically

When I go to the site and download Java, Windows Installer prepares to install it, and after it's done preparing, I get this error message: "The Windows Installer service could not be accessed. This could occur if you are running Windows in safe mode, or if windows installer is not installed correctly. Coctact your support personnel for assistance."

I'm not running in safe mode. I have Windows 2000 Proffessional, with Windows Installer 3.1. I'm trying to install JRE 6. What do I do?


----------



## golferbob

goto your add/remove program and uninstall all java , RESTART ,download the new java 6-10.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_java_runtime/


----------



## flavallee

Download version 1.6.0.10 from here(click the "Download latest version - 15.55 MB" link). Save it and don't install it yet.

Uninstall all older versions from Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel.

Delete all leftover folders from inside *C:\Program Files\Java*.

Restart your computer.

Install version 1.6.0.10.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Technically

Thanks


----------

